# Speedcubing techniques



## MasterofRubix (Sep 25, 2006)

Hey guys, do you have any tips on how to get my right hand faster? I use 90% right hand friendly algs but that hand is dead slow. My left hand however is incredibly fast (cuz im left handed) and I end up using a lot of my left hand to perform algs.

L-Hand: really fast, all U and L turns
R-Hand: really slow, U and all B D F turns.


Currently working on the speed aspect of speedcubing. Finished learning Fridrich and need help bad to get sub-20 by Christmas.


----------



## pjk (Sep 25, 2006)

Maybe just invert the algs and rotate the cube for your left hand. How quick is your F2L on average? How about about LL?


----------



## Johannes91 (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MasterofRubix+Sep 25 2006, 11:07 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MasterofRubix @ Sep 25 2006, 11:07 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>Hey guys, do you have any tips on how to get my right hand faster?[/b]_


_
Practice. That's the best tip anyone can give you.




Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2006, 11:07 AM
*I use 90% right hand friendly algs but that hand is dead slow. My left hand however is incredibly fast (cuz im left handed) and I end up using a lot of my left hand to perform algs.*

Click to expand...

I think you should use left hand friendly algs? That would make more sense to me...




Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2006, 11:07 AM
*L-Hand: really fast, all U and L turns
R-Hand: really slow, U and all B D F turns.*

Click to expand...

You should use your both hands for B D and F turns IMHO, depending on the case.

<!--QuoteBegin-MasterofRubix_@Sep 25 2006, 11:07 AM
*Currently working on the speed aspect of speedcubing. Finished learning Fridrich and need help bad to get sub-20 by Christmas.*[/quote]
If you just want to get sub-20, practise F2L. You don't need to be fast to average sub-20, just learn the cases well and look ahead. Practise also LL, but it isn't very important. If you already now 2-look LL, that's certainly enough...


----------



## MasterofRubix (Sep 26, 2006)

The problem with left hand friendly algs is that my left hand is fast but not flexible. I can quickly perform U turns but anything else is very exasperating. 

My F2L is not that fast but when I'm really into it, I can go do around 15-18 secs. My LL is what I'm trying to get up to lightning speed. Changing a few algs and doing them over and over again til I cant even see myself performing them.


----------



## Me (Sep 26, 2006)

i have almost that same problem, (only im not left handed just i use my left hand for OH solving so its more dexteritous) i've found that simply working the right hand more: 
compare both your hands' brute speed, do this by doing some repetive move (i do [L F' L' U']x10 for the left and mirror that for the right hand) whatever sequence it is count the number of mives it is. Time yourself doing the sequence, then divide the # of moves/time and thats your moves per second.
i get about 5.5 mps for my left and 4.0 mps for my right hand, so i figure if i get those times about equal
so i suppose to get your right hand faster just keep training it till the two hands' speeds are about equal.


----------

